# Momma Tiger II Work in Progress



## TerryCurley

This is what I'm working on right now. It's an 11x14 canvas oil painting.

I put the tiger on the canvas using pastel and red pencil. I'm afraid when I start painting the tiger I'm going to smear her and loss track. I saw on a video by Jason Morgan (Wildlife Artist) that you can spray it with 'Kryon Fixatif' to keep that from happening. I'm going to have to get some of that before I start on painting her. In the mean time I'm working on the background. 

Those strips of masking tape are going to be bamboo trees. I'm going to add ground foliage also. Right now it's just the base color that is on there.


----------



## chanda95

This is a very nice start Terry and I know you will pull this off beautifully!


----------



## TerryCurley

I've been painting all morning. I need a break. Going to have lunch and a nap. Then I will probably paint the rings on the bamboo trees -- maybe -- maybe I should wait till the trees are dry.

Here are some pictures I took as I was progressing.


----------



## chanda95

Wow. I am loving this already and can even see a progression of your skills from the last tiger you did!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

This is looking awesome Terry! I love the distinction from the tiger to the background.. can't wait to see how the color pulls him forward!

D:coool:


----------



## cjm1972

He is looking fierce, nice to see your progress Terry.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Great start Terry!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Carl, Chanda, Susan and David. Please feel free to mention it if you see something that just doesn't sit right. It's the only way for me to improve.

I was looking at the picture online and then I suddenly saw where I went past the tape with the green from the tree and got it on the tiger. I looked at the picture and sure enough...well it was still wet so a little mineral spirits got rid of it. This really points out something Chanda has said more than once....I'm paraphrasing...but she said taking pictures of the work helps her to see problems.....yup I agree...It has happened to me several times now since I've been taking pictures and uploading them.


----------



## chanda95

I don't know WHY that method works Terry but it's the best method I have found so far..second to that method is holding it up in front of a mirror and looking back at it through the mirror. I used to do that all the time pre-digital camera. I guess it's how our mind works..it's like stepping away from it on a personal level..detachment. I think detaching ourselves when we view our work helps us to better see the areas we need to improve...if that makes sense


----------



## Liz

Terry your progress is really showing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## cjm1972

chanda95 said:


> I don't know WHY that method works Terry but it's the best method I have found so far..second to that method is holding it up in front of a mirror and looking back at it through the mirror. I used to do that all the time pre-digital camera. I guess it's how our mind works..it's like stepping away from it on a personal level..detachment. I think detaching ourselves when we view our work helps us to better see the areas we need to improve...if that makes sense


Often I rotate both my drawing and ref photo upside down, the new view reveals inaccuracies in proportions and/or helps me to see differences in value.
Using a mirror is a great way too, as chanda said.

I think when familiar with a subject (e.g. Face right way up), our brain allows/ignores slight differences, it's analysis of the the drawing vs ref photo is cursory.
when presented with the unfamiliar (e.g. Face upside down), It has to process, to a much higher degree, what it is looking at. This in turn means a more detailed analysis of the drawing vs ref photo.

Brains are great, but sometimes we have to trick them into doing what we want.


----------



## TerryCurley

Did some more on the background today.

Carl I watch 'Brain Games' and boy do they point out how your brain can fool you. 

Liz thank you. I've been trying to do better.


----------



## cjm1972

Each instalment has me sitting closer to edge of my seat, waiting for the tiger to pounce. Getting quite excited now.


----------



## TerryCurley

cjm1972 said:


> Each instalment has me sitting closer to edge of my seat, waiting for the tiger to pounce. Getting quite excited now.


 You are so funny. I just hope I don't screw it up.


----------



## TerryCurley

It happened again. I looked at the picture online and saw a whoops. I'll fix it tomorrow.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

*Come on* Sis! Get to the tiger.. LOL!

D


----------



## TerryCurley

Well today I plan to start on the tiger. This time I'm going to follow a process Jason Morgan ('Wildlife Artist' on this forum) has on his web site. I know I could never do it as good as he does but if it improves what I can do I'd be happy.

I went to Hobby Lobby and they did not have the fixative for sale and I just don't want to wait to get it in the mail so I'm going start on the tiger today anyway. The fixative is to keep the pastel drawing from smudging when painting. Often I will paint and then it doesn't come out right and I have to remove the paint and viola the drawing is gone along with the paint and I have to wing it. OH well, I've managed without it so far. Next time I order online I'll get some fixative. 

The picture of the tiger is going to look awful until the last few layers get put on so I need to warn you that it will. Here's the process I'm going to try to follow. http://www.jasonmorgan.co.uk/how-to-paint-a-tiger.html Wish me luck.


----------



## cjm1972

What a great tutorial, wishing you luck, but sure it's not needed.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Terry... I have used women's hairspray in lieu of fixative.. it does work!

D


----------



## Susan Mulno

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Terry... I have used women's hairspray in lieu of fixative.. it does work!
> 
> D


That's what my art teacher used all the time!


----------



## TerryCurley

That's good to know, but it's too late now. I've finished the initial underpainting before I got back on the forum and saw your notes. I'll remember it for next time.


----------



## TerryCurley

Put on acrylic underpainting.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Oh This is going to be a great finished product!!!! It's looking fantastic!

D


----------



## chanda95

wow..wow..wow. You have come a LONG way Terry. I am loving this.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you so much Carl, Chanda and David. I'm really trying on this one. I'm enjoying myself so much doing it. This morning I started on the first stage of the oil underpainting. The underpainting looks funny because the colors are not necessarily the same color that the finishing version will have. Like the teeth in this won't really be yellow. 

I'm thrilled with the way the eye came out. It's definitely the best I've done yet and I need to thank Jason Morgan for that. His tutorials are great.

I have to take a break now from painting. Have to go grocery shopping, do a little cleaning, have lunch, etc....you know. I am planning to do some more painting later today.

My model picture does not show the eye on the right side at all. I'm not sure why I felt I had to put it in. It was just bothering me that it wasn't there but for the angle of the picture it really should not be there.


----------



## TerryCurley

Well it was bothering me, it didn't look right. I got rid of his right eye and am going to follow the model picture. Why do I question the photo...duh that is dumb.


----------



## chanda95

I think it's going to be absolutely beautiful. I keep comparing it to your first tiger and there is no comparison. Your skill level has significantly increased since doing that first one. You should be so so proud.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Nothing wrong with adapting and changing the original if you can pull it off.. which you did nicely! Can't wait to see more of this.. it's turning out magnificent!!!

D


----------



## TerryCurley

Well I took out the eye and made it as close to the photo as I could, didn't like and now I have put back the eye. LOL

This time it is less bulging though and I like it better. 

Thanks for the compliment David.


----------



## cjm1972

chanda95 said:


> You should be so so proud.


Ditto that.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Carl and Chanda. Didn't work any more on it today, I got a little carried away shopping and just ran out of day to do anything more.


----------



## TerryCurley

Finished the underpainting. This second layer of underpainting is done in oil so I will have to wait probably a few days before I can do anymore on this picture. This is when I usually start a second picture but I really have to do some other things beside paint, like clean my house...ugh...hate to clean!

The colors of the undercoat are intentionally exaggerated -- the flash on the photo reflected what is actually blue gray on the painting to look white.


----------



## cjm1972

Wonderful progress Terry, looking awesome already.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

This is looking so lifelike.. Great work Sis.

D


----------



## chanda95

It's awesome!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you, thank you, thank you. I'm excited about this one.


----------



## chanda95

TerryCurley said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you. I'm excited about this one.


As you should be!


----------



## TerryCurley

*Almost Done*

I'm done painting for today. Have to wait till it's dry to put on the whiskers and final touches. Here she is Momma Tiger II


----------



## chanda95

Terry I am so flipping proud of you! This is so good. What a way to celebrate your anniversary of art! One year? That's it? That amazes me.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Chanda. Your encouragement and help is so very appreciated. This is my very first painting ever that I did exactly one year ago. I sure can see I've gotten better in one year and I'm going to keep trying to improve. This forum has been so very helpful. Just BTW it ended up in the dumpster after a few months.


----------



## TerryCurley

*Finished*

I just put the whiskers on and I do believe Momma Tiger II is finished. 

I'm always looking to improve so if you have some suggestions to make this better please share them.


----------



## Susan Mulno

She's beautiful Terry!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Susan


----------



## cjm1972

Love it Terry, you have done a fantastic job.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Carl. I enjoyed doing this one.


----------



## chanda95

Terry - don't change a thing. It's wonderful!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you so much Chanda.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Wow.. this is incredible.. You did such an awesome job Sis.. Thank you so much for sharing it!

D


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you David. This is definitely the best I've done to date. Hope I can live up to it again.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

You will Sis.. 

D


----------



## Dreamcatcher

wow! that is fab,great detail in the tiger and the background


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Dreamcatcher, I greatly appreciate the encouragement..


----------



## chanda95

I have to say I am going to miss you this week. I really enjoy coming in here and seeing what you are painting.


----------



## Susan Mulno

chanda95 said:


> I have to say I am going to miss you this week. I really enjoy coming in here and seeing what you are painting.


Me too!

Have a fantastic and safe trip!


----------



## TerryCurley

chanda95 said:


> I have to say I am going to miss you this week. I really enjoy coming in here and seeing what you are painting.


Awww -- thank you so much...I love you guys.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Are you going to set up the Plein Air setup and paint the castle at Disney?  Would be very cool!

D


----------



## TerryCurley

You are so funny. I can just imagine telling the girls....uh Nana wants to paint so we can't go to the attractions. That would go over big! I'll take pictures and buy post cards and maybe do a painting from those but not really planning on it right now.


----------



## Liz

Terry this is one of your best works yet!! I love the intense color, it makes the painting kind of look like an illustration you'd find in a book. Keep it up, you are doing really well, especially given the short time you've been painting! 
You must have been a very good student back in your school days.


----------



## TerryCurley

Liz said:


> Terry this is one of your best works yet!! I love the intense color, it makes the painting kind of look like an illustration you'd find in a book. Keep it up, you are doing really well, especially given the short time you've been painting!
> You must have been a very good student back in your school days.


 Thank you Liz, the main color of the tiger is Cadmium Orange -- very bright, I toned it down a little in places with some Burnt Sienna. 

Actually I was pretty good in school...came out of college with a 3.8...but lately my brain is fried and I hate it, even my DIL says I need to get checked for Alz .


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

DIL?? Who is that?


----------



## TerryCurley

Bushcraftonfire said:


> DIL?? Who is that?


That's internet speak for Daughter-in-law. I didn't know it either the first time I saw it used.


----------

